# Fireflies to Rainbows



## NDH

This thread is a continuation of the Fireflies TTC a rainbow baby group for pregnancy chat and encouragement. :)

*Affirmations:*
"Love them for as long as you have them"
&#8220;Today I am pregnant and I love my baby.&#8221;
&#8220;I am pregnant until someone tells me otherwise.&#8221;
&#8220;My past does not dictate my future. A previous miscarriage does not mean I will have another miscarriage.&#8221;
&#8220;Just because something sad is happening to someone you know, does not mean it will happen to you.&#8221; We all know miscarriage and complications are not contagious!
&#8220;Hope does not make bad things happen&#8221; You cannot &#8216;jinx&#8217; your pregnancy by creating a ticker, getting excited, or telling someone. Live in the positive!
&#8220;There is nothing I can do to prevent a miscarriage from happening. Worrying yourself sick doesn&#8217;t prevent a miscarriage And if (god forbid) it were to happen again, I know I will survive.&#8221;
&#8220;My past does not dictate my future. A previous miscarriage does not mean I will have another miscarriage.&#8221;




*Due Dates:*


CelticNiamh ~ November 23, 2015
OneMore Time ~ November 30, 2015
Jumpingo ~ December 7, 2015




*Waiting room:*
Sunshine2014
wantingagirl
Lil_Pixie​
:angel: Babies not meant to be: :angel:
NDH ~ Mira, vanished from the womb at by 10+4


----------



## jumpingo

woot woot!!! 

thanks NDH!!!:friends:

due dec 7th.:thumbup:

p.s. all this is putting a huge smile on my face and making me feel so optimistic (so THIS is what that feels like??:wacko::haha:). let's hope it lasts for the WHOLE day!


----------



## NDH

Added you :)

"Love them for as long as you have them" is the advice a friend who is a foster carer recently gave me, and I'm taking it to heart for a pregnancy affirmation.


----------



## jumpingo

NDH said:


> "Love them for as long as you have them"

ooooh, i love that. i'm adding it to my list of mantras.:thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks NDH for starting this thread delighted its needed :) 

I love that saying :) 

DD is 23 November


----------



## NDH

Added you too :) How exciting that we're all drifting over here now!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I found these mantras a while back and I have been reading them this morning to keep me going so thought I would share, 


Today I am pregnant and I love my baby. 
I am pregnant until someone tells me otherwise. 
My past does not dictate my future. A previous miscarriage does not mean I will have another miscarriage. 
Just because something sad is happening to someone you know, does not mean it will happen to you. We all know miscarriage and complications are not contagious! 
Hope does not make bad things happen You cannot jinx your pregnancy by creating a ticker, getting excited, or telling someone. Live in the positive! 
Hardest one: There is nothing I can do to prevent a miscarriage from happening. Worrying yourself sick doesnt prevent a miscarriage And if (god forbid) it were to happen again, I know I will survive.


----------



## OneMore Time

So happy to see this today. :flower:

I love all the sayings - I need to repeat them today. I am not feeling positive about this pregnancy. Just one of those mornings I guess. 

My EDD based on LMP is November 30. 

Have a happy morning!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

OneMore Time said:


> So happy to see this today. :flower:
> 
> I love all the sayings - I need to repeat them today. I am not feeling positive about this pregnancy. Just one of those mornings I guess.
> 
> My EDD based on LMP is November 30.
> 
> Have a happy morning!!

I hear you had a bad morning my self was so down but feel a little better now 

Repeat number number 3 :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

this is a fab idea im here and excitedly awaiting my rainbow! 

makes sense means ones that are due can talk about same things same time, ttc is separate and this one incorporates everyone in no matter when they are due. Means I wont feel bad if I cant pop in and out the December one often as you are all on here :happydance: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> OneMore Time said:
> 
> 
> So happy to see this today. :flower:
> 
> I love all the sayings - I need to repeat them today. I am not feeling positive about this pregnancy. Just one of those mornings I guess.
> 
> My EDD based on LMP is November 30.
> 
> Have a happy morning!!
> 
> I hear you had a bad morning my self was so down but feel a little better now
> 
> Repeat number number 3 :hugs:Click to expand...

glad your feeling better hunni :hugs: step away from the digi xx


----------



## wantingagirl

as you all know im better today yesterday was awful but still pretty down but for different reasons glad I have you all xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Awww wanting sorry you're down! Hope we can help in some way!

Thanks for starting this group! I'll let you know my possible due date if my appt goes well next week! 

Here is where I can talk about pregnanxy stuff right? WELL....ms was the worst ever yesterday. Seriously. I couldn't move the entire day and coukdnt eat. I took two pills before bed and another this morning, I didnt use the prescription much last time because I didn't want to just give in, but yesterday IT was a MUST. I was in tears. So we will see if they begin to work, todsy I'm off to a better stsrt. 

Officially can't drink my morning tea though! Cold cold cold drinks here lol


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> Awww wanting sorry you're down! Hope we can help in some way!
> 
> Thanks for starting this group! I'll let you know my possible due date if my appt goes well next week!
> 
> Here is where I can talk about pregnanxy stuff right? WELL....ms was the worst ever yesterday. Seriously. I couldn't move the entire day and coukdnt eat. I took two pills before bed and another this morning, I didnt use the prescription much last time because I didn't want to just give in, but yesterday IT was a MUST. I was in tears. So we will see if they begin to work, todsy I'm off to a better stsrt.
> 
> Officially can't drink my morning tea though! Cold cold cold drinks here lol

It's in my journal Hun :thumbup: don't want to bring you guys down on this one. I'm happy to talk about pregnancy esp with you guys couldn't be so quite jolly about it with anyone else :haha:

Oh poor you with the sickness :hugs: hope it even gets slightly better soon xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wanting yea feel lots better and the digital is still unused in my bag! :haha: I think I will wait till next week to do it HCG should be high enough then to get the 3+ or I may change my mind not as worked up now :hugs: I actually met my friend and had a cup of coffee and felt yuck after wards and it was like I was having a hot flush it eased off but then I got supper thirsty and only water will do cold water. not to mention I need sleep so hoping I can grab 20 minutes even to help ease that FX I am so glad you are feeling better today :hugs:

Sunshine water lot and lots of cold water helps, ginger is good as well and eating small and often sometimes you will fill sick and afraid to eat but if you actually try, it can help as an empty stomach makes it feel worse. I used to try ginger ale you kind of have to experiment to find what works best it is such a good sign though :hugs:

I was a little naughty :blush: I have about 3 of the internet cheapies left so I used one and it is supper dark crazy the difference a week makes they were real squinters last week I have two left and I probably will use them over the next few days :haha:

Going to focus on this today :
My past does not dictate my future. A previous miscarriage does not mean I will have another miscarriage.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Niamh! I've tried flat ginger ale, it worked a bit last night. I'm finding anything super cold works today, I just had a freezie. I want to go get another one, but its all the way downstairs :( I'm back in bed now, stretching out feels good. I'm a wee bit repulsed by water, which is frustrating as its normally my go to :S oh well lol 

Naps are my life right now. I can't imagine how people do this with kids. I'm a complete right off, and having to take care of someone seems impossible to me. I know when you're a mom, and yiu have to do it, you just do. But I can't imagine Thst right now. 

Wanting, I'll go take a look! 

Love all the positive mantras on here! :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sunshine with my last pregnancy I went back to the good old "sleep when the baby sleeps" 

Obviously in my case the "baby" is three, so I was going to bed with him at 7pm :haha:


----------



## NDH

Updated :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

How is every one doing :hugs:

I found this have it saved in my journal to peak at but thought I would share for anyone else :flower: not quite ready for a ticker yet but I like checking this https://www.askbaby.com/baby-development-pictures.htm

MS has arrived felt very sick nearly all day yesterday and so tired actually every day I need a nap or I just can not function :flower: it is reassuring though so hoping the ms sticks around


----------



## NDH

BAD :(

Spoiler
I think someone may have to put in a request to take over this thread... Randomly used an IC and it came up stark white, took a FRER and also stark white... Can't figure out how even as isn't there still supposed to be *some* HcG even if the baby has died if it's still inside? I haven't passed anything so what happened?


----------



## jumpingo

still battling allergies/head cold crap:roll: but in terms of "actual" symptoms, i can easily take a 1-3 hour nap in the afternoon too. i'm 2 for 2 the last couple days:haha: and woke up from my nap super nauseated today. how is it possible to have ms this early?! seriously/half jokingly wondering if it's twins. HA! cheez-its before getting up again helped and now i'm feeling alright. went to the bathroom and it was slightly tinted brown when i wiped, which i know is normal, especially since AF was due today, but it still makes a person worry.:wacko:

i went to the thrift store on base yesterday and found What to Expect When Expecting and another book called Your Pregnancy Week by Week and they were only $1 each! score! (hoping the girl at the counter didn't look too closely because i know her from a spouses' club that i recently went to a meeting and signed up for and she totally remembered me, and my name...:dohh:) anyway, i'm already through a good chunk of the WtoE book and stopping since i finished all the general stuff and the chapter on the first month. gotta save something for next month! haha. now i'm feeling like i should/am motivated to go to the store for some good, healthy food because i'm sure the 2 donuts and 3 pieces of pizza i ate earlier today were not on a pregnancy diet.:roll::haha:


----------



## jumpingo

oh NDH....i hope it's just a faulty test or something!!:nope:
your ticker says 10 weeks...do you have a scan coming up? or can you get in to see a doctor or something? bloodwork? something?!:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am still thinking hook effect NDH and I am hoping that is the case here!! :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

i didn't know what Hook Effect was, but at 10 weeks, sounds like exactly what's happening:
https://lilmrslay.hubpages.com/hub/What-Is-The-Hook-Effect

there's NO way that if you haven't passed anything that you would have zero hcg, right?!


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo said:


> i didn't know what Hook Effect was, but at 10 weeks, sounds like exactly what's happening:
> https://lilmrslay.hubpages.com/hub/What-Is-The-Hook-Effect
> 
> there's NO way that if you haven't passed anything that you would have zero hcg, right?!

Thats what I am thinking as well 


https://www.pregnancylab.net/2011/05/false-negative-pregnancy-tests.html


----------



## NDH

I was going to wait til 12 weeks to schedule a scan, but ill go see the Dr Monday and get a blood test and scan referral. Not sure I'll get a scan right away though. 

I did use my last FRER in diluted pee and still nada.


----------



## jumpingo

NDH said:
 

> I was going to wait til 12 weeks to schedule a scan, but ill go see the Dr Monday and get a blood test and scan referral. Not sure I'll get a scan right away though.
> 
> I did use my last FRER in diluted pee and still nada.

NDH, thinking of you this morning. any word from the doctor? or labwork results?:hugs:



also was curious if anyone wanted a logo for this group? i know a lot of the "monthly" groups have them, but not many other groups? just an idea...? i thought something with fireflies and a rainbow could be cute.:thumbup: 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/fireflies-to-rainbows_zpsb9i99r44.gif

something brighter? not so sparkly? am thinking it would be really cute even with less fireflies? or a just a couple that fly around? or are people not interested at all?:shrug:


----------



## NDH

I like it :) I can't add any more images to my signature unfortunately.

Still waiting on blood results. Its 2pm. If I haven't heard in an hour I will call and see if I'm expected to go back in for another appointment to get results. The Dr didn't say anything last night (I remembered that the walk i clinic is oen til 10 so I saved myself a wait this morning and went after the girls went to bed to get blood ad ultrasound referrals) Ultrasound is at 10:30 tomorrow.


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo I love it maybe make the rainbow brighter a little :hugs: but it is fab 


NDH I am thinking of you :hugs: even woke at 4 am to check on you


----------



## NDH

Would anyone like to take over this thread if I put in a transfer request?


----------



## wantingagirl

Ndh :hugs: 

Does anyone want me to do it or does it have to be someone that's expecting? 

Jump I luv that xx


----------



## jumpingo

NDH, i just read your post in the TTC thread...i'm so heartbroken for you.:cry::hugs:


wanting, if you are willing to run the thread before you actually get your bfp (because it's really only just around the corner, right??:winkwink:) then that would be awesome. but totally understandable if you'd rather wait until then...?:shrug: i am just nervous since i'm already running a december rainbows thread - don't want to bite off more than i can chew, as i am apt to do.:dohh:


the person who made the gif (yeah, it's not me!:haha:.... hi!!:wave::winkwink:) made a second, brighter one. just sharing:
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/fireflies-to-rainbows_zpsi3ga2hbo.gif
it's probably good i can't make these because i would never be able to decide on ONE!:haha:


----------



## NDH

Oh jump I love that one!

Actually I don't mind continuing to run this one at the moment anyway. I'd be in here visiting with all the preggos anyway :haha: 
If it gets hard and I need to step away I'll say so.


----------



## jumpingo

NDH, you are a much stronger woman than i.:shock::hugs: 
we would love to keep you around because i'm sure we'll need some of that strength at one point or another!:bodyb:


----------



## wantingagirl

NDH ok Hun just let me know I will do that anytime :thumbup:

Jump I absolutely love the new banner do we have to be pregnant to have it in our signature :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH you are one amazing lady :hugs: glad your sticking around for now but we do understand if all is to much :hugs:

Jumpingo I love it supper cute :thumbup:

wanting your so sweet you will be here soon with bump on board
:hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Love the picture. 

FYi - I'm laying low until I know for sure what's going on, at my appointment on Thursday :) but thinking of you all!


----------



## wantingagirl

Awh Niamh thanks Hun. You have been a rock lately just so you know :flower: I like to help out and support in whatever way that I can we all have a sad story it's all about being there for each other :hugs:

Sunshine I know you will get good news but completely understand 

Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Awh Niamh thanks Hun. You have been a rock lately just so you know :flower: I like to help out and support in whatever way that I can we all have a sad story it's all about being there for each other :hugs:
> 
> Sunshine I know you will get good news but completely understand
> 
> Xxx

ahhh thanks hun :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Is no one using this thread anymore?


----------



## jumpingo

still around...:ninja:


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm here!!!!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

we need more rainbows [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sunshine2014

How is everyone feeling?

this can be our pregnancy happy/vent thread -- I don't like to do it too much on my journal.

Does anyone else dry heave ALLLLLLL night????? Non stop. lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hey Ladies,

Just cautiously popping my head in to say hello (terrified of jinxing myself, dumb, I know). Yesterday at 9DPO I got two squinters on internet cheapies, then a BFP on a FRER. Today 2 more BFPs on FRERs. 

Today I feel like butt and nothing is appetizing (the polar opposite of my last pregnancy when I was starving 24/7). Actually Ive been feeling like butt all week, but it was so early Id half convinced myself that I was imagining it. 

Did anyone else notice symptoms *way* sooner this time around?


----------



## jumpingo

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just cautiously popping my head in to say hello (terrified of jinxing myself, dumb, I know). Yesterday at 9DPO I got two squinters on internet cheapies, then a BFP on a FRER. Today 2 more BFPs on FRERs.
> 
> Today I feel like butt and nothing is appetizing (the polar opposite of my last pregnancy when I was starving 24/7). Actually Ive been feeling like butt all week, but it was so early Id half convinced myself that I was imagining it.
> 
> Did anyone else notice symptoms *way* sooner this time around?

i totally get the jinxing feeling but nothing you do will jinx it!:thumbup: congrats!!!:mrgreen:

first time i hardly felt pregnant. in hindsight, i don't even know that i had any real symptoms. maybe sore boobs, but not enough to really remember.:huh:

this time i got sick starting at 4 weeks, no puking, just constantly carsick and nothing sounded good to eat. i forced myself to eat anything i possibly could for about a month. and starting this weekend (roughly 8 weeks) i suddenly feel better, more often than not. going on 3 days now where i actually feel like eating.:shrug: and my boobs are SUPER sore. every hug feels too tight!:dohh:

fingers crossed for you (and everyone else!!:wave:)


----------



## NDH

Well apparently I'm back... Due early January at this stage. If I had a normal length cycle I would be due on my eldest's 4th birthday, January 8. But getting a bfp on cd22 I obviously ovulated way earlier than a 27 day cycle and have no idea. Not that it matters as normal gestation is 37-42 weeks.

This was the one month in 6 years when we've tried NOT to get pregnant and I'm freaking out a bit that the cause of my recurrent losses hasn't been identified and addressed yet. I strongly suspect my thyroid but I'll know in the morning when I get my blood results back.


----------

